# Royal Jamaica Gold Robusto Cigar Review - Shrapnel



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The gold packaging is intriguing, but all downhill from there. The aforementioned packaging is difficult to get off and leaves a white film on the ...

Read the full review here: Royal Jamaica Gold Robusto Cigar Review - Shrapnel


----------

